# Star San Corks



## VJI324 (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone Star San their corks? It seems that would be a quick way to sanitize them. Any issues with doing it?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 28, 2019)

I keep mine in a corkidor. That way, they have some humidity around them and are sanitized.


----------



## malfrune (Jul 28, 2019)

First batch I ever made I star-saned the corks, it glued the corks in. I don't know if the acid loosened the adhesive used to hold the bits of cork together or if just the star san itself left behind a residue but those were the hardest to open bottles ever. Had the set them on the floor between my feet, use a levered cork screw and hope it didn't break the bottle or spill when the cork broke loose.


----------



## rebjak23 (Jan 31, 2022)

I am having the exact same problem and was wondering if it was the star San. I have broken 2 cork screws in the last month.


----------



## Raptor99 (Jan 31, 2022)

I use Kmeta to sanitize the corks. Soak them for 15 minutes in Kmeta solution. That makes them softer and easier to insert with my hand corker. I've never had a problem with corks breaking apart.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jan 31, 2022)

I did use Star San but it rusted my floor corker so I make sure my corks are dry now. I'm not so sure they need to be sanitized. I've never had them cause the corks to stick to the bottles.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Jan 31, 2022)

VJI324 said:


> Does anyone Star San their corks? It seems that would be a quick way to sanitize them. Any issues with doing it?


Just toss mine in a bowl with a couple cups from my sanitizing bucket (star san & distilled h20). Works great!

Cheers!


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 31, 2022)

Boatboy24 said:


> I keep mine in a corkidor.


You just made that up right? Or is that a real thing


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 31, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> You just made that up right? Or is that a real thing



Real. Effective.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> You just made that up right? Or is that a real thing



It is a real thing here on WMT, at least! See: Corkidor on WMT


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 31, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> It is a real thing here on WMT, at least! See: Corkidor on WMT


That’s why I love this forum. I learn something new every day!


----------



## sluff (Feb 1, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> It is a real thing here on WMT, at least! See: Corkidor on WMT
> 
> 
> i got one of these on Amazon - makes the perfect “corkadore”


----------



## Bill Pet (Feb 1, 2022)

I've tossed my corks in a bowl with star san just before corking for the last 5 years of kit making. Never had a problem.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 1, 2022)

I keep corks sealed in the original package, using a binder clip after the bag has been opened. I do not sanitize before use, and I've never had an infection problem from the corks.

Thirty years ago I did sanitize, and like @VinesnBines I had my floor corker rust. I need to tear the corker apart, sand, and paint it. I'm betting that getting those bolts out is going to be a joy ....


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Thirty years ago I did sanitize, and like @VinesnBines I had my floor corker rust. I need to tear the corker apart, sand, and paint it. I'm betting that getting those bolts out is going to be a joy ....


The bolts were not the biggest pain. Getting the brass jaws and springs back together was an exercise in marital harmony. One person couldn't do it. Take pictures BEFORE you take it apart. Numbering the jaws helped.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 1, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> The bolts were not the biggest pain. Getting the brass jaws and springs back together was an exercise in marital harmony. One person couldn't do it. Take pictures BEFORE you take it apart. Numbering the jaws helped.


My unit is 30+ years old, so I figure the bolts will be rusted in.

I recall someone (you?) mentioning taking pictures and numbering the jaws. I will certainly do this!


----------



## Sailor323 (Feb 2, 2022)

There is no need to get the corks wet when using meta--a strong solution of meta emits a cloud of SO2--we've all gotten a whiff of it. Simply suspend the corks in some kind of container like a sieve or strainer over a vessel containing the meta solution. Or, you could close up the corks in a container where you burn a sulfur strip.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 2, 2022)

Bill Pet said:


> I've tossed my corks in a bowl with star san just before corking for the last 5 years of kit making. Never had a problem.



I do the same. Put the corks in a container with Star-San and a lid. Shake it up, let them sit in the Star-San a few minutes, then drain off the Star-San. Never a problem corking or uncorking.


----------

